# Most Marvelous Marble Contest



## BettaLover1313

This is not a bettafish.com contest and the forum staff are not involved.
Permission received from Perseusmom.

Hello everyone! I'm hosting my first contest! 

This is a contest for all the marvelous marble colored bettas out there be they male or female! Think that you have the most marvelous marble? Then post a picture of your betta below along with its name!

*Rules*
1. Only one entry per person.
2. You may post up to three pictures of your marble.
3. Include your betta's name.

I will be the sole judge of this contest and the prize is a watercolor of your betta! The deadline for entering is *May 16th*

Examples of Watercolors:


----------



## Tree

These painting are so unique! I might add my boy soon. =)


----------



## Tree

here he is, Tuna the marble. =) 








this is what he looked like before his change:


----------



## Seki

A marble contest? Now this is my kind of contest! I wish we could enter a male and a female, but since it's only one fish each, I have to enter my lovely girl Hime! Imagine my surprise when, after eight months of having a solid royal blue crowntail, she suddenly started marbling on me!!









In her cup the day I brought her home.









Eight months later... "Surprise, mom, I'm a MARBLE!"









"Today I feel like being a butterfly. Tomorrow... who knows!"

She has changed more since this picture. She's regaining a lot of blue now and sort of looks like a splotchy cow hahaha. Marbles are so much fun to watch~

Hope you enjoyed my girl!


----------



## keepsmiling

Mantis


----------



## xStatic

YinYang


----------



## BlueLacee

Oof,they are all so pretty. I love them all. I want a marble


----------



## BettaLover1313

Wow! Lots of awesome entries already! You guys certainly aren't going to make my choice easy! ;-)


----------



## LittleRose

This is Vye! I think he's a marble (or maybe a grizzle? but I think that grizzle is a variation of marble? maybe... I really don't know lol)


----------



## PonyJumper101

This is my marble, Montego. Full 180 halfmoon.
*
This is him in April










February










October

*


----------



## bre23

Well I've got to enter Kaiju. =) I'm not sure if he's technically a marble but may just be coloring up but he gets more and more color everyday.








Early March








Early April








April 9th








Today


----------



## BettaBabyBoo

PonyJumper101 said:


> This is my marble, Montego. Full 180 halfmoon.
> *
> This is him in April
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> February
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> October
> 
> *


He must have been quite a fin nipper! God, though, he's stunning now :tongue:


----------



## BettaLover1313

bre23 said:


> Well I've got to enter Kaiju. =) I'm not sure if he's technically a marble but may just be coloring up but he gets more and more color everyday.
> 
> View attachment 334234
> 
> Early March
> 
> View attachment 334242
> 
> Early April
> 
> View attachment 334250
> 
> April 9th
> 
> View attachment 334258
> 
> Today


You'll need to shorten your entry by one picture for it to count. Definitely a lovely boy!


----------



## keepsmiling

It does not seem fair that I posted the seller's pic of Mantis. 
Strike that and use these.;-)


----------



## BlueLacee

I'm watching this just to look at all the beautiful bettas


----------



## bre23

BettaLover1313 said:


> You'll need to shorten your entry by one picture for it to count. Definitely a lovely boy!


Ha oops, just ignore that first picture, then. =)


----------



## BettaLover1313

bre23 said:


> Ha oops, just ignore that first picture, then. =)


Thanks ;-) wouldn't want anyone to miss out on the contest!


----------



## Sabina88

I think ill enter my girl K


----------



## NanaBeams

Here is my new little guy, Qwerty.  I've only had him for a few days.


----------



## maystable

So pretty... I would enter Magic, but he nipped his fins down pretty bad and doesn't look so good right now.


----------



## maystable

Well maybe I can enter my new no-name once he sits still enough for a picture


----------



## BettaLover1313

maystable said:


> Well maybe I can enter my new no-name once he sits still enough for a picture


Enter whoever you want! The more the merrier! :-D


----------



## maystable

Thanks.


----------



## maystable

Is it okay if they're links? I can't seem to get the pictures to work.


----------



## BettaLover1313

Links are fine for the photos.


----------



## maystable

Okay..... Entering 1 or 2 tonight =)


----------



## BettaLover1313

maystable said:


> Okay..... Entering 1 or 2 tonight =)


Just remember it is just one fish, but you can show three pictures of that fish.


----------



## maystable

I know =)

Just entering one picture of him right now, gonna upload a few others later

My no-name right now, but thinking of calling him Pilot....
https://mail.google.com/mail/u/0/?ui=2&ik=a4211ef15c&view=fimg&th=14586f484a43341e&attid=0.1&disp=inline&realattid=1466043999046336512-local0&safe=1&attbid=ANGjdJ84JlnW3iRagfjIf5EltRrjPLM47Tqp4RjNa1Q5pP506IIxkPliCkMcqIDREg8HD1cIlV3J-jsXXSYgMFlK78VA4HHJLplckJ5DCK1BciPIjwBTWPuEgNIACcU&ats=1398210988397&rm=14586f484a43341e&zw&sz=w1254-h520


----------



## FishWhisperer

Pilot sounds like a great name


----------



## maystable

Thanks. You think it fits him or no?


----------



## keepsmiling

Can't see the photo. Pilot is a cool name.


----------



## maystable

The link isn't working?


----------



## keepsmiling

Not for me..it says google-forbidden. Can you upload it as an attachment?


----------



## BettaLover1313

maystable said:


> I know =)
> 
> Just entering one picture of him right now, gonna upload a few others later
> 
> My no-name right now, but thinking of calling him Pilot....
> https://mail.google.com/mail/u/0/?ui=2&ik=a4211ef15c&view=fimg&th=14586f484a43341e&attid=0.1&disp=inline&realattid=1466043999046336512-local0&safe=1&attbid=ANGjdJ84JlnW3iRagfjIf5EltRrjPLM47Tqp4RjNa1Q5pP506IIxkPliCkMcqIDREg8HD1cIlV3J-jsXXSYgMFlK78VA4HHJLplckJ5DCK1BciPIjwBTWPuEgNIACcU&ats=1398210988397&rm=14586f484a43341e&zw&sz=w1254-h520


Sadly, I cannot see the picture. Pilot is a unique name!


----------



## maystable

Thanks.... I'm working on the picture....


----------



## BettaLover1313

Still got a couple weeks to enter!


----------



## xShainax

This is Peacock. Ignore his tail in the last pic. He is a shredder


----------



## trilobite

Heres one of my marbles from my fancy dragon spawn.
I loved his crazy colours, he was definitely one of my favourites


----------



## maystable

Would the entry count if if were in my aquarium log?


----------



## keepsmiling

trilobite said:


> heres one of my marbles from my fancy dragon spawn.
> I loved his crazy colours, he was definitely one of my favourites


wow!!


----------



## BettaLover1313

maystable said:


> Would the entry count if if were in my aquarium log?


I can't view your aquarium log, sorry.


----------



## BlueInkFish

Heres my marvelous marble ! :-D :lol: his name is Jelly :3


----------



## BlueInkFish

for some reason i can't post 2 pix at the same time ha ha so heres what he looks like now  and yes  he did a lot of tail biting. i don't like when that happens ha ha


----------



## BettaLover1313

Only 2 days left to enter!


----------



## BettaLover1313

Contest is now CLOSED. I will be picking the winner either sometime tomorrow or the day after.


----------



## BettaLover1313

It was really hard to pick out of all these marvelous marbles. You all certainly made sure I couldn't have an easy winner! However, I did have to pick one... The Most Marvelous Marble is trilobite's marble!



trilobite said:


>


----------



## Netti

Congratulations trilobite! It sure is a very unique and beautiful Betta. 

I just found this thread today and would have entered our Malcolm in this 'marbelous' beauty contest had I found it earlier. Sooooooooooooooo many gorgeous Bettas, such a treat looking at them all! <3


----------



## trilobite

Yay :-D thanks guys! he will be so excited to know!

Everyones marbles on here are stunning! Marbles are the probably best betta colour out there ;-)


----------



## Fenghuang

I just saw this, but holy cow! Did you breed him, trilobite?


----------



## trilobite

Yeah he was from my most recent spawn. Definitely one of my fave little guys, but he was such a wuss


----------



## BettaLover1313

Here is the long overdue prize, I hope you like it.


----------

